# Double dog kennel



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Custom double dog kennel TV or washroom table. Removable partition center with 2 shelves and a drawer. 73.5 wide X 34.5 height X 25 depth. $650.00 Spring, Tx


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Painted in gray/ brown color asking $ 600.00


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Updated


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Price change $500. New never used


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

cdfishingred said:


> Price change $500. New never used. SOLD


*


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

SOLD


----------

